# Note: FA Perma Test Online



## Dragoneer (Oct 5, 2005)

As Jheryn reported, the FA Perma Beta test is now online. No more going to the test site (hopefully) and seeing that it's offline. Now, go get testin'! The more you find, the faster and sooner FA will be online again!

http://beta.furaffinity.net/


----------



## Stallion (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet, can't wait to hear the other "surprising" news.....


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 5, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> Sweet, can't wait to hear the other "surprising" news.....


I think it may shock quite a few people.


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 5, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm scared!


----------



## SmuttPuppies (Oct 5, 2005)

'Shock' now you have my attention.


----------



## Alkora (Oct 5, 2005)

http://beta.furaffinity.net/

a perma-online beta has been posted...


----------



## UnicornPrae (Oct 5, 2005)

Yay! what about the files loaded to the old beta site and the former FA site will they be transferred to the new perma-beta site or will it be a job of maually shifting them.


----------



## TORA (Oct 5, 2005)

For some reason, my account doesn't work, despite me signing up when it was beta...


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 5, 2005)

None of my accounts work either (Beta and pre-Beta).


----------



## Alkora (Oct 5, 2005)

re-register on the beta.


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 5, 2005)

Okay, I got a new account, now I'm having a problem looking at my messages.

"Safari can?t open the page.
Too many redirects occurred trying to open ?http://beta.furaffinity.net/messages/1/?. This might occur if you open a page that is redirected to open another page which then is redirected to open the original page."


----------



## Archexecutor (Oct 5, 2005)

It IS still a beta, you know


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 5, 2005)

...how do you choose a Featured Submission?


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 5, 2005)

i`ll look all over the site for bugs and report them here.


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 5, 2005)

recent submissions: too big that i cant make it out
browsing artowrk: same as recent submissions problem
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b88/aquaphin/untitled.jpg i dont know what this is


----------



## furry (Oct 5, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> recent submissions: too big that i cant make it out
> browsing artowrk: same as recent submissions problem
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b88/aquaphin/untitled.jpg i dont know what this is



The recent submission biggie is due to someone naming his pic in a way that it stretches to ginormous sizes. Look at the file's name 

The screenshot thing is just something that happens when an account is created, dont' worry about it, it's fine. That is, if I guessed right because that screenshot is far far far too small.


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 5, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah! screenshot too small?! damn this computer. well im way to busy to take it again. it sayed something like "searching-- messenger(FAILED) and stuff like that


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 5, 2005)

admins: i just had an idea. how about we make this the furaffinity bbs when the sites back. and on furaffinity put some inflation games with furries in it.


----------



## eorpheus (Oct 5, 2005)

you guys just got totally owned by seppel.

you know seppel?  He was one of the makers of arfenhouse.  Or at least he was part of disasterlabs.

arfenhouse.  You know what that is right?


----------



## Tikara (Oct 6, 2005)

Okays, Whenever theres a " it always make it &hearts;, so that's messed. Also, you should really keep an eye out for huge pictures like the one on the main page., and if you find one, it should be deleted. It gets so annoying.

Oh, nother question! You said we have to resign up on the beta again, right? And if I'm correct, we can ask to get the account for the old server back, right? Well, what if we made an account on the Beta with the same name? Would both be transfered, or are the old betas deleted?


----------



## hentaiboy (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's a suggestion:  On the submission info screen, the drop-down box asking you 'which category' should be blank by default, and should cause an error box to appear if one tries to submit without filling it in... the reason?  If you forget about the box, you'll end up with a lot of people accidentally putting their pictures in Desktops (or was it Wallpapers?)

This is not meant as a gripe... I think you guys are doing great so far, but FA is still a long way off from perfection.  Keep up the good work!

HB


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 6, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> admins: i just had an idea. how about we make this the furaffinity bbs when the sites back. and on furaffinity put some inflation games with furries in it.



I think we should stick with PHPBB for the time being, but it's good to get things tested out while we can. And inflation games? There's so many interestin games you could have, why just... inflation? =P People need to put their creative noodlebowls together an' come up with some truly awesome stuff other than just fetish kitsch every so often.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 6, 2005)

eorpheus said:
			
		

> you guys just got totally owned by seppel.
> 
> you know seppel?  He was one of the makers of arfenhouse.  Or at least he was part of disasterlabs.
> 
> arfenhouse.  You know what that is right?


I know what Arfenhouse is. It's one of the truly worst series of Flash on the net, albeit purposefully so. How did we get "owned" though? Not seen anything about it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 6, 2005)

hentaiboy said:
			
		

> Here's a suggestion:  On the submission info screen, the drop-down box asking you 'which category' should be blank by default, and should cause an error box to appear if one tries to submit without filling it in... the reason?  If you forget about the box, you'll end up with a lot of people accidentally putting their pictures in Desktops (or was it Wallpapers?)
> 
> This is not meant as a gripe... I think you guys are doing great so far, but FA is still a long way off from perfection.  Keep up the good work!
> 
> HB


This is a very, very good suggestion, and the system should have be like that anyway. Thus noted.


----------



## hentaiboy (Oct 6, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> eorpheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you see the giant pixellaed thumbnails that he posted?  Apparantly he's found a way to manipulate the thumbnail size by using single quotes in his submission name (probably something to do with string concatenation, as far as my limited knowledge of higher net programming tells me) and entering code there.  I spammed the front page with several of my pics in order to bump him off the front page, but you can still find the submissions by using the browse function.  If you click on it, you should find photos of squirrels in bondage gear.


EDIT:  Nevermind... the images are gone now... but the weakness in the system ought to be examined and rooted out anway, IMHO


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Oct 6, 2005)

*Submission glitch...*

After submitting the first pic to the beta I keep getting this error messege when I try to upload other pics...

http://beta.furaffinity.net/submit/

Which reads: 

MySql ERROR! Please check the logs for information on the error(s)
Index Page

Any ideas?


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Submission glitch...*



			
				MistressLeathurkatt said:
			
		

> After submitting the first pic to the beta I keep getting this error messege when I try to upload other pics...
> 
> http://beta.furaffinity.net/submit/
> 
> ...



BLAH!  Okay, I figured it out.  If the filename has anything but letters and numbers (ie ' and other things) it won't let you submit it at all.  **sighs**


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Oct 6, 2005)

*Issues*

The link to view galleries and such don't show any pieces that are submitted.  I click on them and there's no submissions showing.  Same with the scraps link.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 6, 2005)

hentaiboy said:
			
		

> Did you see the giant pixellaed thumbnails that he posted?  Apparantly he's found a way to manipulate the thumbnail size by using single quotes in his submission name...


Well, that's why it's in beta. For people to break it. The entire point of the beta is FOR people to try and break it, exploit it, tear it apart, etc. It's not just to "pwn" us, but to catch the code with its shorts down so we can get it working.


----------



## hentaiboy (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, I agree completely.  Better to have the beta ripped apart than the final.  I just wanted to make sure you knew what had happened (tho I was pretty sure that you did).

HB


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 6, 2005)

*You wanted people to try and break it, so I tried my best.*

Problems: 
It will let you submit an image file under Stories.

It seems to accept images larger than 100x100 for avatars (though I tried submitting a large image, and I still have the default avatar). If there is no "Error: Your avatar is too big" message already, it would be a good idea to set one up.

It also allows you to have Untitled Submissions (not sure if this one is intentional or not).

On the Submit page, it states that you can't have a preview image bigger than 120x120, but when you try to submit a larger one anyway, the error message you get says it can be 150x150.

You can submit preview images that aren't even image files (I uploaded a WAV as my preview)

When you submit the wrong filetype, it just sends you back to the main Submit page instead of telling you what went wrong (tried to submit a .rm movie).

On the Music submission page, it says that the accepted filetypes are: pdf, doc, txt, rtf


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 6, 2005)

Also, I cannot edit my submissions, except to delete them.


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 6, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i dont see many inflation games anywhere, plus if i did find one it would take hours to load since im on dial up. but i was just saying my thoughts


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 6, 2005)

Before FA went down, I had a bunch of cute interactive inflation animations. Something like hit a dial and feed the furry more cream... I can't really remember, but there was one with Yoshi.


----------



## Tikara (Oct 6, 2005)

Okays, there's still a submitting problem. Here's how a picture was categorized.

    Category: digitalart
    Submission type:
    Comments: 1

As any idiot can plainly see..

*random person:* I can plainly see that!!

 :roll:  ANyways, there still isn't a submition type. It needs to be put in a specific category, like this.

    Category: digitalart
    Submission type: Fat Furs (G Rated)
    Comments: 1


Another thing, when browsing the main gallery, the highest number of submitions views is 32. So it says at the top:

Browsing |32| submissions at a time

Eventually, when the gallery grows again, will we be able to view 120 submitions again? We were able to in the original.


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 6, 2005)

DarkVixen said:
			
		

> Before FA went down, I had a bunch of cute interactive inflation animations. Something like hit a dial and feed the furry more cream... I can't really remember, but there was one with Yoshi.


got them anymore?


----------



## Tikara (Oct 6, 2005)

oh, opn the "games" page, it shows the Advanced tetris game twice.


----------



## DarkVixen (Oct 6, 2005)

AquaPhin said:
			
		

> DarkVixen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, don't think so. Plus, I linked to the FA pages... so yeah. Wouldn't be able to access them now anyways.


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 6, 2005)

DarkVixen said:
			
		

> AquaPhin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw damn. well thanks for telling me. i did have my hopes up but im ok.


----------



## panthra (Oct 7, 2005)

This might be nothing but I'm just wondering...
I created m new account with the same name and I went to the manage account thing, but my old account didn't transfer over.
Does this just mean that the account just isnt up yet or is it lost?
Or is there something else I have to do.

Kudos on getting it back up anyway... I'm sure others feel the same when I say I really appreciate it^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

panthra said:
			
		

> This might be nothing but I'm just wondering...
> I created m new account with the same name and I went to the manage account thing, but my old account didn't transfer over.
> Does this just mean that the account just isnt up yet or is it lost?
> Or is there something else I have to do.
> ...


The account transfer is not currently active to my knowledge. We may have a test for that at a later date, but for now, we need to test the code to make sure the site is as bug free as possible before we go deep into account imports.

I believe Jheryn has account transfers working on his end.


----------



## Suule (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm really glad that except for some features not working the whole FA seems to be rid of some really annoying bugs it had in the past.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> I'm really glad that except for some features not working the whole FA seems to be rid of some really annoying bugs it had in the past.


And it will be faster than ever on reload too. POWERFUL server, jacked right into a major databank in New Jersey... not to mention, it will have an even larger community at hand than it ever did.


----------



## DanzerFox (Oct 7, 2005)

*accounts*

were u guys able to save the accounts because i forget liek half of my friends on FA


----------



## Neonflash (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm taking a rough guess all our original accounts, fav lists, watch lists and such from before all this stuff happened are gone then?

[edit] Also, just tried re-registering, and I keep getting this

 "You have typed in an erronous username or password, please try again..."

Even my memory aint that bad that I forget passwords in 40 seconds


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> I'm taking a rough guess all our original accounts, fav lists, watch lists and such from before all this stuff happened are gone then?


As far as I know, and as far as I've been told, there are backups of FA available. Most of the information should be there.


----------



## Suule (Oct 7, 2005)

The original database is saved elsewhere and will be ported later. Right now the beta is up so anyone can participate in testing of the product and getting the bugs out.

Have some faith. The more positive waves you're producing the faster FA will be up.


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Oct 7, 2005)

When it comes to veiwing adult work, do we have to be approved by the admin or do we just put in our date of birth like before? I put in my date of birth and I'm not able to view.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

it has to be birthday based.

Born before 1/1/88 (I think)


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Oct 7, 2005)

Heh, I was born way before that, I think I should be legal. Unless I have to show some ID.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 7, 2005)

CanisLupisVulpe said:
			
		

> Heh, I was born way before that, I think I should be legal. Unless I have to show some ID.


Check "Settings" then "View Mature Artwork?"


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Oct 7, 2005)

Something so simple. *smacks head and puts ID away*

Later on in the future and if it's possible, do you think you can do off site linking? Maybe not so with the pictures but with music, stories and poems? Kind of like what photobucket has.


----------



## Keffria (Oct 7, 2005)

Hmmmm.. new images from the people I watch show up in my message alerts, but I can't veiw them when clicking on messages. Is this just something I'm seeing or is it a bug in need of fixing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sometimes there are flickers in the system, check back in 2-15 minutes


----------



## vashdragon (Oct 8, 2005)

At random moments descriptions of the pictures do not word wrap properly.
http://beta.furaffinity.net/view/299/
At least its like this right after submiting a file.  Perhaps a set width for the information column on the right, would solve the problem.  When i view pictures for the first time i see this odd width of the columns.  But after i fav the picture, it goes back to normal. (Or refresh it.)  So it may be a random thing.  But still something to look into.

Also, listing the artists name underneath the images while browsing, will allow users to go directly to the artist's page.  This may seem useless, but ive done this a couple of times, and itd save bandwidth if i didnt have to load the image.

Now for a real bug.  For some reason i cant view some peoples art page.
More importantly his http://beta.furaffinity.net/user/kahmari/
However, when i find it very easy to visit anyone elses page.  For some reason his page (and probly others) completely refuse to load for me.  I dunno if its my problem or yours, but it just does not work for me right now.

Well those are my bugs and suggestions.  One just a small width error that keeps winding up in my browser.  The second just a suggestion i find usefull.  And the last is a rather important bug to me... kuz i really wanna watch that guy. ^^


----------



## vashdragon (Oct 8, 2005)

Also to add.  For some reason profiles dont work at all.  I added in text to my profile in the user settings.  Its basicaly two paragraphs of a biography for myself.  I may be confused as to the use of this setting, but as far as i can tell, its an error that needs to be addressed.


----------



## offthewall234 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Same*

I have the same problems with the viewing of some peoples pages like Kamari's and Jheryn's.

EDIT I also have problems viewing new art from watchers.


----------



## dustin6 (Oct 9, 2005)

i tryed to log in with my account, but didnt get in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

You have to make a new one


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 9, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> You have to make a new one


i like your new avie, please talk to me on yahoo again please! i miss you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Aquaphin... Leave me alone >.x and keep on topic dammit


----------



## AquaPhin (Oct 10, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> Aquaphin... Leave me alone >.x and keep on topic dammit


but i love you! i cant explain why but i do!


----------



## mwoof (Oct 10, 2005)

*Avatar?*

I can't seem to find the avatar upload option... maybe I need to have my eyes tested.


----------



## Xax (Oct 10, 2005)

It's in submit -> avatar.

Why is it not in the user settings? No one knows!


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 10, 2005)

Xax said:
			
		

> It's in submit -> avatar.
> 
> Why is it not in the user settings? No one knows!


I agree. It should be relocated into user settings. One of the most common questions I see are, "How do I change my avatar?"


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

Some forum layouts won't even let you upload your avatar...


----------



## mwoof (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, Xax!   I didn't think it would be there.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Oct 15, 2005)

In other news, I just noticed that the link on the top of this page leads to http://beta.furaffinity.com instead of .net. Not that anyone really uses that link to get there, but it probably shouldn't be kept up there to direct people to a SQL syntax error page.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 15, 2005)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> In other news, I just noticed that the link on the top of this page leads to http://beta.furaffinity.com instead of .net. Not that anyone really uses that link to get there, but it probably shouldn't be kept up there to direct people to a SQL syntax error page.


Yeah, that... would be my bad. An yeah, fixed now.


----------



## Zarneth (Oct 17, 2005)

*Filenames!*

What's with the filenames? Just before the system went down last they started putting the artists name in front of the rest of the file name but now it's just some silly number. That's just great for sorting art and tracking down the site for a pic that wasn't signed or has an unreadable signature.  "artist - origionalname" would be so much nicer.


----------



## Zel (Oct 30, 2005)

*Question*

How are you going to port accounts to the final that have 3 letter usernames or are we going to have to reregister and reupload?


----------



## cpctail (Oct 30, 2005)

Woah the new color layout. o.o  It seems cool, but at the same time a little hard on the eyes .


----------



## MistressVixen (Nov 2, 2005)

*bug found*

Normally, I'd report this on the site, but I can't log on, and the bug is the LOST PASSWORD PAGE. I can't access it, hell, its not even up.

The site is badass though, very sleek and pretty.


----------

